# Any place to catch bowfin near Gulf Breeze?



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Like the topic says. Id like to catch a few of these guys if they are around!


----------



## bailti (Oct 8, 2007)

They are apparently all over Escambia river. Find some nasty dark water with hardly any flow. They bite spinner baits from what I have heard.

Check out this one (my first) caught on Escambia last year:

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=42827&posts=9

My father in law catches them often higher north on the river. Mineral springs I think is what he calls that place.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Escambia or Yellow river. Use live bait.


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

You could also head north to blackwater river plenty of them up that river as well.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

If you've got a boat, go to Quintette Lake on Escambia river. You can put in at Quintette landing(Santa Rosa side of the bridge) go down river a short ways. It's the first big opening on the right. You'll have to be careful and raise your motor and idle into the entrance over some logs. Go all the way past the bridge and get to the middle of the lake. Texas rig or Carolina (whichever you prefer)any worm of your liking in the very middle of the lake. You'll catch them until your're tired of catching them. Don't waste your money on a spinner bait it'll only be worthless after one fish. We've had tourneys in the past and this is where everybody ends up before the day is over. We may have another in June or July. I'll post it when /if we do. Without a boat I can't help you. Unless you don't mind walking the banks through themud to the same place. They're as thick as I've ever seen them there in Quintette. Good Luck. Oh and forget the livebait too. You just don't need it. They eat rubber worms like candy.


----------



## xxinfamous1xx (Feb 22, 2008)

HEY I FISH FOR THEM AS WELL FOR FUN. GOT TO BE THE MOST FUN YOU CAN HAVE ON LIGHT TACKLE IN FRESHWATER. WHEN IT GETS REAL HOT AND NOTHING ELSE WILL BITE YOU CAN SLAY THEM AND I MEAN 50 IN A DAY IN QUINETTE LAKE. I CATCH THEM ON CUT BAIT AND LIVE BAIT BY FISHING ON THE BOTTOM, BUT THE KEY IS GETTING SOME OF THOSE SMALL STEEL LEADERS LIKE6 INCHES LONG BECAUSE YOU CAN HANG SOME BIGGUNS AND THEY WILL CUT YOU OFF SO FAST IF YOU DON'T HAVE ONE. I PROLLY CATCH 10 OR 15 IN A DAY THAT ARE OVER 5 POUNDS AND MY FATHER CAUGHT A 13# LAST YEAR. 

FUN FUN FUN:letsparty


----------



## BigCountry (May 1, 2008)

I always carried my "Blackfish net" with me...........22 caliber but a damn good fight and a whole lot of fun quintette lake is the best spot black worm or tequila sunrise are about the best bait light tackle and make sure u got ur net


----------

